# house inspection



## strawberrytree (May 3, 2011)

sorry, I didn't know where exactly to post. I just joined after a google search.
I'm so stressed out. My landlord wants to do an inspection in my house. So far so good, but someone brought to my attention that fish are considered pets (which I honestly did not know)...and my rental agreement says no pets. (I do have insurance that covers any eventual water damage) So I'm thinking about getting rid of my fish and declaring the tank as a planted tank - no fish (no word on aquariums in my rental agreement). Has anyone ever dealt with a situation like this? I'm so upset and don't want to loose my fish


----------



## sdfish223 (Jul 27, 2010)

With my landlord and rental agreement is says no pets, but when I asked the landlord their definition of pet was any animal not generally contained within a cage or enclosure, and fish, birds, hamsters etc were okay, but they limit aquarium size to 30 gallons, but they are cool with it.

I've lived in a few no pet places and they have all allowed aquariums within limits, so maybe just ask the landlord? Maybe say I was thinking about getting an aquarium and see what his reaction is?


----------



## strawberrytree (May 3, 2011)

Unfortunately, my tank is WAY bigger than 30g  I just hope he doesn't evict us


----------



## Saffire (Apr 26, 2010)

Not too many landlords consider fish as pets. I would just leave it and not say anything and see where that takes you. If they do say something they I'd have my insurance documents handy to show them you have coverage (make sure it covers the carpeting and walls and what have you and not just YOUR stuff).

Worse case they will give you a letter stating you're in breach of the no-pet policy and you will be given a time frame to remove them from the premises. You could always fight it too with the tenancy branch - fish don't mess on the floor, claw the carpets and don't bark! They aren't pets... rather "eye candy" :lol:


----------



## strawberrytree (May 3, 2011)

Saffire said:


> Worse case they will give you a letter stating you're in breach of the no-pet policy and you will be given a time frame to remove them from the premises. You could always fight it too with the tenancy branch - fish don't mess on the floor, claw the carpets and don't bark! They aren't pets... rather "eye candy" :lol:


So they do have to give us a chance to get rid of them first? That's good to hear. I would phone the tenancy act branch again, but don't feel like waiting on hold for 30 minutes again.
I phoned them earlier today to ask about the definition of pets...and apparently any living creature *is* considered a pet, unless food (and dead in your fridge). 
Personally, I would've never considered them as "pets" and until today I didn't think I was doing anything wrong and in breach of contract


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

im in the same boat next week . i think fish our under the none pets list . i half a 180g i hope the i dont get kicked out as well


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

When we rented it was the same thing. No pets, but the landlord didn't care about the aquarium. Mind you, it was only a 33g, but he didn't know that when we signed the contract.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

Just show them the insurance that you bought already, they'll be okay.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

how much is it for aquarium insurance


----------



## strawberrytree (May 3, 2011)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> im in the same boat next week . i think fish our under the none pets list . i half a 180g i hope the i dont get kicked out as well


hmm... 125g for me, fully planted, high tech. lots of dedication. I could cry already


----------



## strawberrytree (May 3, 2011)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> how much is it for aquarium insurance


It depends, just phone an insurance bureau and get a quote. Mine is not more than 30$ a month and it covers 30000 in damage with 500 deductible. (but I don't own anything worth *bleep* except my tank)


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.rto.gov.bc.ca/documents/Fact%20Sheets/RTB-112.pdf



> If a tenancy agreement has a no-pets clause and the tenant gets one that the landlord thinks is inappropriate, the landlord must give the tenant a letter telling them that this goes against the tenancy agreement. This letter (called a "breach letter") must give the tenant a reasonable time to get rid of the pet and tell the tenant that failure to do so will result in the tenancy ending (eviction).


You still have rights with regards to time it takes to rectify the situation


----------



## strawberrytree (May 3, 2011)

Grete_J said:


> http://www.rto.gov.bc.ca/documents/Fact%20Sheets/RTB-112.pdf
> 
> You still have rights with regards to time it takes to rectify the situation


thank you. I couldn't find exactly that information. giving up my tank would be sad, but loosing the roof over my head.....yikes  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

If you've got insurance you should be fine, unless your landlord is a real d*ck. And even then, most of them don't want to take it to the tenancy branch over fish, because they're non-allergenic and contained in a tank. Furry things are a different story.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yup, I had no qualms with my tanks. I asked them and they're like no pets are dogs and cats


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

From a landlord's perspective, no pets is intended to protect the home from urine, noise etc. An aquarium is no more risky then a waterbed. Never heard of a no waterbed clause. In the end it is to the discretion of the landlord but it is very rare to not being allowed to have an aquarium in a rental situation. IMO


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

It seams to me that you can't stop the home inspection, and you can't get rid of the tank. Keep the aquarium insurance handy, when the inspection occurs. If he says anything about the aquarium try and deflect the questions. Pull out the insurance only if you need to. Good luck


Steve


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, save the fretting till after your inspection, cause it may be ok after all.


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> From a landlord's perspective, no pets is intended to protect the home from urine, noise etc. An aquarium is no more risky then a waterbed. Never heard of a no waterbed clause. In the end it is to the discretion of the landlord but it is very rare to not being allowed to have an aquarium in a rental situation. IMO


Hmm, I know they do have no waterbed clauses in the states, so I wouldn't be surprised if they had it here too


----------



## 123mars (Jul 7, 2010)

A tenant agreement must be more specific. It must say "no pets such as cats or dogs or..." If not, it is too broad to be considered legal by the tenancy office.

That said, your landlord is the one who actually owns the place you are renting and that must be respected on a personal level. The landlord has "skin in the game" ie his or her hard earned money and you do not.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i wouldnt worry i had a 8 fish tanks gong in a rental and when my land lord came in he spent more time asking about my fish then he did looking around , if it is clean setup and no water on the carpet or hard wood i would not worry , like other people said is more the trouble with cas and dogs , pluss fish tank would be more of a big decoration then a pet . so dont worry and get to excited,


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

123mars said:


> A tenant agreement must be more specific. It must say "no pets such as cats or dogs or..." If not, it is too broad to be considered legal by the tenancy office.
> 
> That said, your landlord is the one who actually owns the place you are renting and that must be respected on a personal level. The landlord has "skin in the game" ie his or her hard earned money and you do not.


Your pet rock cannot stay!! :bigsmile:


----------

